# AGR Points for Shopping (no updates)



## the_traveler

*(I have been listing and updating the merchants and point totals for the AGR Points For Shopping portal for the past 1-2 years.When i began the list, I have asked all members to contact me by PM with any updates, additions and or deletions to the list. During that time, I lost count on the number of PMs I received regarding this list, but I do remember receiving 3 to 4 during that whole time! (And not many more!  )*

I have discovered quite a few stores on my own that have either changed their earning rates or dropped out of the program totally.

I am doing this to assist all members, but I ask (and have asked when I started the list) for help from the AU family.

I will leave this pinned thread open and pinned until July 15, 2013. However if it appears no one care if it is here, and no one sends me a PM with any updates, it will no longer be pinned - and may be deleted totally!

So it is up to the AU membership if it should stay (and be kept updated with your assistance) or if it is not wanted.)

---------------------------------------

This is a listing of merchants giving points on the Points for Shopping portal - since as of now, you have to guess who is on there and under what category. It is one post per letter and all numbered companies on one post.

Some stores allow you to order online and then pick the items up in the local store - many times the same day!




I have indicated the one we know about with a "#" in the listings! If you are aware of others that do, or no longer do not, please PM me.

If you find any additions, deletions or other corrections, please send me a PM. Let's try to keep this thread as clean as possible. *Please help me to help you and others!!*

*DO NOT POST IT TO THIS THREAD!*

# - post 2

A - post 3

B - post 4

C - post 5

D - post 6

E - post 7

F - post 8

G - post 9

H - post 10

I - post 11

J - post 12

K - post 13

L - post 14

M - post 15

N - post 16

O - post 17

P - post 18

Q - post 19

R - post 20

S - post 21

T - post 22

U - post 23

V - post 24

W - post 25

X - post 26

Y - post 27

Z - post 28


----------



## the_traveler

NUMBERED COMPANIES

123inkjets = 4/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Office"

1-800-baskets.com = 9/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Gourmet"

1-800-GET-LENS = 6/$ under "Health & Beauty"

1-800-PetMeds = 9/$ under "Pet Supplies"

1st Wishes = 7/$ under "Flowers & Gifts" 

24 Hour Fitness = 4/$ under "Health & Beauty"

39 Dollar Glasses.com = 6/$ under "Health & Beauty"

4AllMemory.com = 6/$ under "Computers & Software"

4imprint = 4/$ under "Office & School Supplies"

4inkjets = 4/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Office"

6pm.com = 5/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

7 for all mankind = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion", "Flowers"


----------



## the_traveler

"A" COMPANIES

AJ Madison = 3/$ under "Electronics & Photo", also "Home"

AT&T = 1790 points under "Wireless"

A pea in the pod = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women". also "Baby"

 aBaby/com - 6/$ under "Baby & Maternity"

AbeBooks.com = 4/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

Abe's of Maine = 2/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Electronics"

Abt = 1/$ under "Electronics & Photo"

Academic Superstore = 3/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

Ace Hardware = 4/$ under "Home & Garden"

accessorygeeks = 13 /$ under "Electronics & Photo", also "Wireless"

ActiveForever.com = 3 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

adagio teas = 7/$ under "Gourmet & Grocery"

Adidas - 7/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion", "Sports"

Adobe = 6/$ under "Computers & Software" also "Office"

Adorn = 11/$ under "Home & Garden"

Advance Auto Parts = 6/$ under "Auto & Travel" 

Aeropostale = 4/$ under "Fashion & Lingerie"

Akademiks = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

alibris = 5/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

Alaska Airlines / Horizon Air = 140 points under "Auto & Travel"

All-Battery.com = 12 /$ under "Electronics & Photo"

Allergy Be Gone = 6 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Alloy - 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

American Eagle Outfitters = 3/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

American Express Gift Cards = 1/$ under "Financial Services"

American Incorporators Ltd = 24/$ under "Financial Services"

AmeriMark.com = 7/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", "Fashion"

Andy's Auto Sport = 4/$ under "Auto & Travel"

Anna's Linens = 4/$ under "Home & Garden"

 Ann Taylor = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", "Fashion", "Jewelry"

 Anne Klein = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", "Fashion"

# Apple Store = 4/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Computers", "Electronics" (Revised)

Apothica = 11 /$ under "Health & Beauty", also "Home"

Applian = 18/$ under "Computers & Software"

 AppliancePartsPros.com = 5/$ under "Auto & Travel", also "Toys"

Aramark = 7/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Office"

Artful Home = 6/$ under "Home & Garden", also "Jewelry"

Artistic Labels = 7/$ under "Office & School Supplies"

Astrology.com = 14 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

As We Change = 6/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", "Fashion"

Ashford = 6/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Jewelry"

Ashro = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", "Fashion"

Athleta = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", "Fashion", "Sports"

Autodesk = 4/$ under "Computers & Software"

Auto Parts Warehouse - 6/$ under "Auto & Travel"

Avanquest software = 7/$ under "Computers & Software"

Avenue = 6/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion"

Avon = 4/$ under "Health & Beauty"

Avon = 6/$ under "Health & Beauty" (I don't understand either



)


----------



## the_traveler

"B" COMPANIES

backcountry.com = 9/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Sports"

Bagsbuy.com = 12/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Auto & Travel", Fashion"

Bale me a Wish = 7/$ under "Gourmet & Grocery"

Banana Republic = 6/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women" (Revised)

Barnes & Noble = 3/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Electronics"

BCO = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", Fashion", "Home"

Bargain Outfitters = 5/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", "Fashion"

Barneys New York = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Barse = 5/$ under "Home & Garden"

Bass Pro Shops = 4/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"

batteries.com = 9/$ under "Toys & Hobbies"

beadroom.com = 7/$ under "Home & Garden"

Bebe = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Baby", "Fashion", "Jewelry", "Sports"

Bed Bath & Beyond = 4/$

Bedford Fair = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women"v

Bealls = 5/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Beauty.com = 7 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Bedford Fair = 4/$ under "Fashion & Lingerie"

bellacor = 6/$ under "Home & Garden"

Benefit = 5 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

# Best Buy = 2/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Computers", "Electronics" (Revised)

Best Deal Magazines = 12/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

Beyond the Rack = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion"

Bidz = 11/$ under "Home & Garden"

BiggerBooks.com = 4/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

BikeBandit.com = 4/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"

Biotherm = 6/$ under "Health & Beauty"

Birthday Express = 7/$ under "Flowers & Gifts"

Blinds.com = 4/$ under "Home & Garden"

Blick Art Materials = 4/$ under "Toys & Hobbies"

Bloomingdale's = 2/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Bliss = 6 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Bluedolphin.com (Magazines) = 25/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

Bluefly = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion", "Jewelry"

BoatersWorld.com = 4/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"

Bobbi Brown = 6 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Boden = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", also "Baby"

BodyBuilding.com = 4/$ under "Health & Beauty"

Body Candy = 11/$ under "Jewelry & Watches"

Bookbyte.com = 4/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

BookCloseouts.com = 7/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

Bonsai Boy = 14/$ under "Home & Garden"

Boscov's = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", also "Baby", "Fashion"

Boston Globe = 14/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Wireless"

Boston Proper = 3/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also ""Fashion", "Jewelry", "Sports"

Bowflix = 5/$ under "Health & Beauty"

Breck's = 11/$ under "Home & Garden"

Brooks Brothers = 5/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women"

Brylane Home = 4/$ under "Home & Garden"

Buckle = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women"

Butterflyphoto = 3/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Electronics"

Buy.com = 8/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Baby", "Books", "Computers", "Electronics", "Fashion", "Flowers", "Gourmet", "Health", "Jewelry", "Office", "Pet", "Sports". "Toys" (Revised)


----------



## the_traveler

"C" COMPANIES

cjbanks = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion"

CIM = 4/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"

Cabela's = 2/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Sports"

Calendars.com = 7/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

CameraWorld.com = 5/$ under "Electronics & Photo"

Camping World = 4/$ under "Auto & Travel", also "Home", "Sports"

Campmor = 5/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"

cafe Britt.com = 6/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Gourmet"

Cafe Press = 14/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Flowers"

Celebrate Express = 7/$ under "Flowers & Gifts"

Canon = 3/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Electronics"

CarCost.com (Canada) - 11/$ under "Auto & Travel"

CarParts.com = 7/$ under "Auto & Travel"

CN (Cartoon Network) Shop = 5/$ under "Books, Music & Movies" also "Toys"

carrot ink = 3/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Office"

CB2 = 4/$ under "Home & Garden"

Champs = 7/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"

Chefs = 7/$ under "Gourmet & Grocery", also "Home"

Charles Tyrwitt = 7/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

chapters.indigo.ca = 4/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

Chemistry.com = 36/$ under "Wireless & Internet Services"

Cherrybrook = 4/$ under "Pet Supplies"

Cherry Moon Farms = 9/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Gourmet"

Cheryl & Co = 4/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Gourmet"

chicagotribune.com = 14/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

Chief = 7/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion", "Sports"

chico's = 3/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion"

Children's Book-of-the-Month = 1430 points under "Baby & Maternity", also "Books"

Christopher & banks = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion"

Chocolate.com = 6/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Gourmet"

Coffee for Less = 4/$ under "Gourmet & Grocery"

Coffees of Hawaii = 6/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Gourmet"

Clairns = 6 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Clinique = 9 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

cloncom.com = 7/$ under "Wireless & Internet Services"

 Coldwater Creek = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion"

 Colorful Images = 7/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Flowers", "Office", "Sports", "Toys"comfi = 36/$ under "Wireless & Internet Services"

 CompUSA.com = 4/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Electronics"

ComputerGeeks.co, = 2/$ under "Computers & Software"

compuvest.com = 4/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Electronics"

Converse = 8/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Cookies = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Baby"

Cooking.com = 5/$ under "Home & Garden"

Costume Craze = 9/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Costume Discounters = 9/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Flowers", "Toys"

Costume Express = 7/$ under "Flowers & Gifts"

Costume SuperCenter.com = 7/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Toys"

Country Door = 4/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Home"

couturecandy = 5/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion"

Crabtree & Evelyn = 7/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Health"

Crate & Barrel = 4/$ under "Home & Garden"

CrayolaStore,con = 7/$ under "Toys & Hobbies"

 crucial = 5/$ under "Computers & Software"

Crocs = 6/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion", "Sports", "Toys"

Current = 4/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Office"

Current Labels = 7/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Office"

Cushman's = 5/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Gourmet"

Cutter & Buck = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

CyberLink = 11/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Electronics"

cyberguys.com = 4/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Electronics"

cymax.com = 4/$ under "Home & Garden"


----------



## the_traveler

"D" COMPANIES

DJPREMIUM = 6/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

DS Waters = 2500 points under "Gourmet & Grocery"

DVD Planet = 4/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

Dallas Morning News = 14/$ under "Books, Music & Movies". also "Wireless"

Dancing Deer Baking Co = 7/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Gourmet"

Danskin = 6/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women"

David's Cookies = 6/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also Gourmet"

Day-Timer = 4/$ under "Office & School Supplies"

Delia's = 3/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Woman", "Fashion"

Dell = 4/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Electronics"

Dell = 1/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Office" (I don't understand either!



)

Dermadoctor = 6 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Design within Reach = 4/$ under "Home & Garden"

Designers Imports = 6/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women","Fashion"

 destination maternity = 4/$ under "Baby & Maternity"

DiaperBags.com = 6/$ under "Baby & Maternity"

Diapers.com = 1/$ under "Baby & Maternity"

Direct TV = 7140 points under "Electronics", also "Home", "Wireless"

Discounted Newspapers.com = 14/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Office"

Discount School Supply = 4/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Toys"

Dickies = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Baby"

Dick's Sporting Goods = 3/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Sports"

Disney Movie Club = 1790 points under "Books"

Disney Store = 2/$ under "Baby & Maternity", also "Books", "Flowers", "Toys"

DIVX = 18/$ under "Computers & Software"

DogBreedStore.com = 7/$ under "Pet Supplies"

DollarDays = 4/$ under "Toys & Hobbies"

dotster = 7/$ under "Wireless & Internet Services"

Doubleday Book Club = 710 points under "Books"

Dr Scholl's = 7/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

DrJays.com = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Dr Leonard's = 8/$ under "Health & Beauty"

Drugstore.com = 9 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Dutch Gardens = 7/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Home"


----------



## the_traveler

"E" COMPANIES

EA Store = 7/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Toys"

EVO = 1/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"

Eastbay = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Sports"

Eastern Mountain Sports = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Sports"

easy Comforts = 4 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

eBatts = 6/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Electronics"

eBooks,com = 7/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

eCampus.com = 3/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

eBags = 9/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Woman", also "Auto & Travel"

edressme New York = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion"

 edressme Prom = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion"

eHarmony = 36/$ under "Wireless & Internet Services"

 Edamame spa = 6/$ under "Baby & Maternity", also "Health"

Eddie Bauer = 6/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Editors' Closet = 7/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion"

 Electronics Expo = 4/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Electronics", "Home"

elf = 6 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Endless Shoes & Handbags = 11/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Entertainment= 11/$ under "Auto & Travel", "Flowers"

Escort = 4/$ under "Auto & Travel", also "Computers", also "Electronics"

Estee Lauder = 4 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Express = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion", "Jewelry"

Exposures = 4/$ under "Electronics & Photo"

EyeBuyDirect.com = 9 /$ under "Health & Beauty"


----------



## the_traveler

"F" COMPANIES

FT press (Newspaper) = 7/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

Family Christian Stores = 4/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

Famous Footwear = 11/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Fandango (Movie & Theater tickets) = 10 points under "Books"

Fannie May = 7/$ under "Flowers & Gifts"

Fathead = 9/$ under "Sports & Outdoors", also "Toys"

Favor Affair = 7/$ under "Flowers & Gifts"

Fergie = 7/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion"

figleaves = 3/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

FineJewelers.com = 9/$ under "Jewelry & Watches"

Finish Line = 5/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Sports"

Florsheim = 5/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Fashion"

Folica.com = 6/$ under "Fashion & Lingerie", also "Health"

Fonts.com = 4/$ under "Computers & Software"

Footsmart = 5/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Fashion", "Sports"

Foot Locker = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Sports"

Forzieri = 6/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women" also "Fashion", "Jewelry"

Fossil = 11/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Jewelry"

FragranceNet.com = 6/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Health"

FramesDirect.com = 6/$ under "Health & Beauty"

Franklin Mint (the official Government site) = 9/$ under "Toys & Hobbies"

Franklin Covey = 7/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Office"

Free People = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion"

French Toast = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Freshpair = 9/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Fujifilm = 6/$ under "Electronics & Photo"


----------



## the_traveler

"G" COMPANIES

Guess = 3/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Gaiam = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Baby", "Books", "Health", "Home", "Sports"

Gaiam Yoga Club = 29/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

GameStop = 1/$ under "Toys & Hobbies", also "Wireless"

Gap = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", also "Baby", "Fashion"

Gapkids.com - 4/$ under "Baby & Maternity"

Gardener's Supply = 6/$ under "Home & Garden"

Genuardi's = 1070 points under "Flowers", also Gourmet"

Get Organized! = 7/$ under "Home & Garden", also "Office"

Giftbaskets.com = 7/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Gourmet"

Gift Certificates.com =2/$ under "Flowers & Gifts" 

GigiGolf.com = 7/$ under "Sports & Outdoors" 

giggle = 2/$ under "Baby & Maternity" 

Ginny's = 4/$ under "Electronics & Photo", also "Home"

Giorgio Armani beauty = 6 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

G by Guess = 3/# under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Global = 5/$ under "Home & Garden"

GNC = 9 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Go Daddy.com = 21/$ under "Wireless & Internet Services"

Go Card USA = 6/$ under "Auto & Travel", also "Financial", "Sports"

Godiva Chocolatier = 6/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Gourmet"

GoldenMine.com = 6/$ under "Jewelry & Watches"

 golfballs.com = 5/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"

Golfsmith = 6/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"

GourmetGiftBaskets.com = 7/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Gourmet"

GovMint.com = 9/$ under "Toys & Hobbies"

 Great American Days = 4/$ under "Flowers & Gifts"

Groupon = 1/$ (UPDATED) under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Auto & Travel", "Baby", "Books", "Electronics", "Fashion", "Flowers", "Gourmet", "Health", "Home", "Sports", "Toys", "Wireless"

Guitar Center = 4/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Toys"


----------



## the_traveler

"H" COMPANIES

HP = 1/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Electronics"

H2O = 5/$ under "Health & Beauty"

half.com - 4/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Toys"

hanna Andersson = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Baby"

Hammacher Schlemmer = 7/$ under "Electronics & Photo", also "Flowers", "Home", "Jewelry", "Toys"

HandHeldItems = 1/$ under "Electronics & Photo"

Hanson Ellis = 7/$ under "Flowers & Gifts"

Harry & David = 11/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Gourmet"

Hay House = 7/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

Health Check Systems = 4/$ under "Baby & Maternity", also "Health"

HearthSong = 6/$ under "Toys & Hobbies"

Highlights for Children = 4/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Toys"

HSN = 1/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Electronics", "Health", "Home", "Jewelry"

Hobbytron.com = 6/$ under "Toys & Hobbies"

Holibird Sports = 4/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"

Home Office Solutions = 3/$ under "Office & School Supplies"

# Home Depot = 3/$ under "Home & Garden"

Home Improvement Superstore = 5/$ under "Home & Garden"

Homestead = 5360 points under "Wireless"

Hollywood Megastore = 7/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

Hooked on Phonics = 11/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Wireless"

Houston Chronicle = 14/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Wireless"

Hudson Reed = 4$ under "Fashion & Lingerie", also "Home"


----------



## the_traveler

"I" COMPANIES

ING Direct - 1430 points under "Financial Services"

I See Me = 7/$ under "Baby & Maternity", also "Books", "Flowers"

ice.com = 7/$ under "Jewelry & Watches"

ICE jerseys = 6/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"

ignatius press = 7/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

iolo = 25/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Wireless"

In The Hole Golf = 5/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"

ImstromentPro = 5/$ under "Toys & Hobbies"

Interstate Batteries = 7/$ under "Electronics & Photo"

Invitations by Dawn = 9/$ under "Flowers & Gifts"

ITC (International Typeface Corp) = 11/$ under "Computers & Software"

i Buy Office Supply = 4/$ under "Office & School Supplies"

iFloor = 2/$ under "Home & Garden"

iPrint.com = 9/$ under "Office & School Supplies"

iRobot = 4/$ under "Electronics & Photo", also "Home"

iTunes = 4/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Wireless" (Revised) (HINT - Purchase thru your computer first, then download free of charge to your iPhone, iPad, iPod, etc...!) 

IWin.com = 29/$ under "Toys & Hobbies"

IslandSurf.com = 9/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion", "Sports"


----------



## the_traveler

"J" COMPANIES

J&R = 4/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Electronics"

j.jill = 3/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion"

JCP (JC Penney) = 8/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Baby", "Home", "Jewelry", "Toys" (Revised)

J C Whitney = 6/$ under "Auto & Travel"

James Avery = 4/$ under "Jewelry & Watches"

Jelly Belly = 7/$ under "Gourmet & Grocery"

JewelryWeb.com = 4/$ under "Jewelry & Watches"

JoAnn = 6/$ under "Home & Garden", also "Toys"

Jockey = 6/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Johnson & Murphy = 5/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men"

Jones New York = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion", "Sports"

Jos A Bank = 9/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Fashion"

jostens = 2/$ under "Office & School Supplies"

Journeys = 5/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Journeys Kidz = 5/$ under "Baby & Maternity", also "Toys"

JustBlinds.com = 4/$ under "Home & Garden"

Justice = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion"


----------



## the_traveler

"K" COMPANIES

Kalyx = 7/$ under "Health & Beauty"

Karma Loop.com = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women" "Fashion"

Kaplan = 2/$ under "Books, Music & Movies" also "Computers", "Office"

Kaspersly = 14/$ under "Computers & Software"

kate spade = 5/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Baby", "Fashion", "Flowers", "Home", "Jewelry"

Kegworks = 4/$ under "Home & Garden"

kids Foot Locker = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Baby", "Fashion"

King Size = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Fashion"

Kmart = 6/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Baby", "Books", "Computers", "Electronics", "Flowers", "Health", "Home", "Jewelry", "Office", "Pet", "Sports", "Toys" (Revised)

Knetgolf.com = 8/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"

Kodak = 4/$ under "Electronics & Photo", "Sports"

Kodak Gallery = 11/$ under "Electronics & Photo"

Kohl's = 3/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Baby", "Fashion", "Home"


----------



## the_traveler

"L" COMPANIES

Lab Series = 9 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Lacoste = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion", "Sports"

LAN.com = 1/$ under "Auto & Travel"

Lancome = 7 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Lakeside Collection = 1/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also ""Women", Flowers", "Home", "Toys"

Lamps Plus = 6/$ under "Home & Garden"

Lands' End = 3/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Baby", "Fashion", "Home", "Office", "Sports

Land of Nod = 6/$ under "Home & Garden"

Leap Frog = 4/$ under "Baby & Maternity", also "Toys"

Lee = 5/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men". also "Women", "Fashion"

Legal Sea Food = 7/$ under "Gourmet & Grocery"

Lego = 2/$ under "Baby & Maternity" also "Toys"

Lenovo = 2/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Office"

Lenox = 6/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Home"

Lens.com = 6 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

LensMart = 7 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Lids = 7/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion", "Sports"

Life Extension = 6 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Life Strider - 7/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion", "Jewelry"

Lighting by Gregory = 5/$ under "Home & Garden"

Lillian Vernon = 7/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Home", "Jewelry", "Toys"

Limoges Jewelry = 11/$ under "Jewelry & Watches"

 linea pelle = 6/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", "Fashion"

Linens n Things = 4/$ under "Home & Garden"

Linen Source = 6/$ under "Home & Garden"

little tikes = 4/$ under "Toys & Hobbies"

L'Occitane = 5 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Loft = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", "Fashion", "Jewelry"

Lord & Taylor = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Los Angeles Times = 14/$ under "Wireless & Internet Services"

Lucky Brand = 2/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Baby", "Fashion"

Luggage Online = 9/$ under "Auto & Travel"

Luggage Guy = 9/$ under "Auto & Travel"

LuggagePoint.com = 7/$ under "Auto & Travel"

Lumber Liquidators = 3/$ under "Home & Garden"

Lumens.com = 6/$ under "Home & Garden"


----------



## the_traveler

"M" COMPANIES

MCM = 5/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Electronics"
Macy's = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Baby", "Fashion", "Home"
Magellan's = 7/$ under "Auto & Travel"
Magic Cabin = 6/$ under "Toys & Hobbies"
MagicKitchen.com = 6/$ under "Gourmet & Grocery"
Magmall.com = 14/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"
Magizines.com = 25/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"
Marciano = 3/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women"
mark. = 6 /$ under "Health & Beauty"
Maps.com = 7/$ under "Auto & Travel"
match.com = 36/$ under "Wireless & Internet Services"
Mattel Shop = 3/$ under "Toys & Hobbies"
maxstudio.com = 7/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion"
Medifocus = 21 /$ under "Health & Beauty"
Meijer.com = 2/$ under "Home & Garden"
MenScience = 6 /$ under "Health & Beauty"
Michael Stars = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"
Michele = 11/$ under "Jewelry & Watches"
Microsoft Store = 5/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Electronics"
Miles Kimball = 4/$ under "Flowers & Gifts"
MisterArt.com = 7/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Home"
Mod Cloth = 5/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", "Fashion", "Flowers"
Modern Furniture Warehouse = 7/$ under "Home & Garden"
Monroe and Main = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion", "Jewelry"
Monster = 12/$ under "Office & School Supplies", also "Wireless"
*** Moosejaw = no longer in AGR ***
Motherhood = 4/$ under "Baby & Maternity"
Motherhood Maternity = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Baby"
Mountain Gear = 5/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"
Move Out.com = 14/$ under "Home & Garden", also "Office"
music123 = 3/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"
musicnotes.com = 4/$ under "Sports & Outdoors", also "Toys"
musicspace.com = 7/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"
Musician's Friend = 5/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Toys"
My Jewelry Box.com = 11/$ under "Flowers & Gifts". also "Jewelry"
My M&M's = 7/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Gourmet"
My Wedding Favors = 10/$ under "Flowers & Gifts"


----------



## the_traveler

"N" COMPANIES

NARS = 10 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

National Jean Company = 5/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

NBCStore.com = 4/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

nashbar.com = 4/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"

Naturalizer = 7/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women, "Fashion"

Nautica = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion", "Jewelry", "Sports"

Netobjects = 11/$ under "Wireless & Internet Services"

network solutions = 7/$ under "Wireless & Internet Services"

newegg.com = 1/$ under "Computers & Software" , also "Electronics"

New York & Company = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion", "Jewelry"

 New York Daily News = 14/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Wireless"

Nicole Miller = 6/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Health", "Jewelry"

Nine West = 5/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion"

Nisim = 18 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Nitro-pak = 7/$ under "Home & Garden"

# Nordstrom = 14/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Baby", "Fashion", "Health", "Home", "Jewelry" (Revised)

Norm Thompson = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Norton = 11/$ under "Computers & Software"

Nutrisystem = 11/$ under "Gourmet & Grocery", also "Health"

Nunn Bush = 7/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", "Fashion"


----------



## the_traveler

"O" COMPANIES

*** Office Depot = no longer in AGR ***
Office Designs.com = 3/$ under "Office & School Supplies"

officefurniture.com = 4/$ under "Home & Garden", "Office"

Old Navy = 3/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Baby", "Fashion"
Omaha Steaks = 5/$ under "Gourmet & Grocery"
On Sale = 2/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Electronics"
OnlineSports.com = 7/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"
One Share = 500 points under "Financial Services"
One Stop Plus = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"
Organize.com = 4/$ under "Home & Garden", also "Office"
Origins = 7 /$ under "Health & Beauty"
Overstock Drugstore = 7 /$ under "Health & Beauty"
Overton's = 3/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"
Orvis = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Auto & Travel", "Home", "Pet", "Sports"


----------



## the_traveler

"P" COMPANIES

PC Mall = 2/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Electronics"

PHion balance = 11/$ under "Health & Beauty"

Pacific Coast = 6/$ under "Home & Garden"

Pacific Pillows = 6/$ under "Home & Garden"

Pacsum = 5/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Paper Direct = 7/$ under "Office & School Supplies"

Parts Express = 1/$ under "Electronics & Photo"

Patagonia = 5/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Sports"

Paul Fredrick = 6/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Fashion"

Paula Young = 7/$ under "Health & Beauty"

Payless = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women"

Peapod = 1070 points under "Gourmet & Grocery"

Peet's Cpffee & Tea = 7/$ under "Gourmet & Grocery"

perfectmatch.com = 5360 points under "Wireless"

Performance Bicycle = 4/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"

Perfume.com = 9/$ under "Health & Beauty"

PersonalCreations.com = 11/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Home"

PersonalizationMall.com = 15/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Jewelry"

Personal Wine = 5/$ under "Gourmet & Grocery"

Petco = 4/$ under "Pet Supplies"

PetCareChoice = 9/$ under "Pet Supplies"

PetCareRx = 16/$ under "Pet Supplies"

PetSmart = 6/$ under "Pet Supplies"

Peachpit = 6/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

philosophy = 4/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Health"

PinemeadiwGilf.com = 7/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"

Pingo = 1070 points under "Wireless"

Pinnacle = 2/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Electronics"

Pink = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion"

Piperlime = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Plow & Hearth = 6/$ under "Home & Garden"

Priceline.com = 1/$ under "Auto & Travel"

Prescriptives = 6/$ under "Health & Beauty"

PrintingForLess.com = 13/$ under "Wireless & Internet Services"

Proactiv = 12/$ under "Health & Beauty"

ProBoardShop = 6/$ under "Sports & Outdoors", also "Toys"

Product Express = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women"

Pro Sports Memorabilia = 7/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"

Prom Girl = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion"

Puma Store = 6/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion", "Sports"

Purchase Tix = 7/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Toys"

Puritan's Pride = 7/$ under "Health & Beauty"


----------



## the_traveler

"Q" COMPANIES

QVC.com = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Health", "Home", "Jewelry", "Toys"

Quest = 3570 points under "Wireless"


----------



## the_traveler

"R" COMPANIES

Radio Shack = 4/$ under "Electronics", also "Wireless"

Ralph Lauren = 4/$ under "Men", also "Women", "Fashion", "Health", "Home"

Razorgator = 6/$ under "Auto", also "Books", "Sports", "Wireless"

Reader's Digest Store.com = 14/$ under "Books"

Real Player = 21/$ under "Books", "Wireless"

Red Ennvelope = 6/$ under "Flowers"

Reebok = 7/$ under "Men", also "Women", "Sports"

Reiss = 4/$ under "Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Resume Zapper.com = 1430 points under "Wireless"

Relax The Back = 7/$ under "Health", also "Home"

Rifftrax = 6/$ under "Wireless"

Right Start = 4/$ under "Baby"

Ritz Camera.com = 5/$ under "Computers", also "Electronics", "Office"

Road Runner Sports = 9/$ under "Men", also "Women", "Sports"

Robeez = 6/$ under "Baby"

Rocawear = 4/$ under "Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Roku = 4/$ under "Computers", also "Electronics", Wireless"

Rooms To Go = 1/$ under "Home"

Roots = 4/$ under "Men", also "Women", "Fashion", "Sports"

Rosetta Stone = 11/$ under "Computers", "Wireless"

Ross Simons = 3/$ under Jewelry"

Roxio = 14/$ under "Books"

Rugby = 4/$ under "Men", also "Women", "Fashion", "Health"


----------



## the_traveler

"S" COMPANIES

Safeway = 1070 points under "Gourmet & Grocery" 

sahalie = 3/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion", "Sports"

San Francisco Chronicle = 14/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Wireless"

Saks Fifth Avenue = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion", "Health", "Home", "ewe;tu"

Sally Beauty Supplies = 9 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Sam's Club = 1/$ under "Home & Garden"

Saville Row Co = 7/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

 Scholastic Store = 5/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Toys"

# Sears = 8/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Auto & Travel", "Baby", "Electronics", "Fashion", "Home", "Jewelry", "Sports", "Toys" (Revised)

Sears Parts Direct = 3/$ under "Home & Garden"

SecondSpin.com = 4/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

SeaBear = 6/$ under "Gourmet & Grocery"

See's Candies = 6/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Gourmet"

Select Blinds = 4/$ under "Home & Garden"

Sephora = 5 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Seventh Avenue = 4/$ under "Flowers & Gifts". also "Home", "Jewelry"

Shari's Berries = 9/$ under "Flowers & Gifts" also "Gourmet"

Shockwave = 21/$ under "Toys & Hobbies", also "Wireless"

Sheer Cover = 14 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

ShoeMall.com = 9/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

ShoeSteal.com = 6/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Shoebuy.com = 14/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women","Fashion"

Shoeline.com = 11/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Shoes.com = 9/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

shophistory.com (History Channel) = 4/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Toys"

shop tasteofhome = 7/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", "Sports", "Home"

Sheplers = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", Fashion", "Sports"

Sharper Image = 3/$ under "Home & Garden", also "Office"

Shoplet.com = 4/$ under "Office & School Supplies"

Shutterfly = 6/$ under "Electronics & Photo", also "Flowers", "Toys", "Wireless"

Shu uemira = 6 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Sierra Club = 4/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"

Sierra Trading Post = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion", "Sports"

Silkflowers.com = 9/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Home"

SiriusXM = 7/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Electronics", "Wireless"

Silvert's = 7/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", "Fashion"

Sketchers = 3/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Skin Care Rx = 7 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

SkinStore.com = 9 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Sky Mall = 4/$ under "Auto & Travel", also "Computers", "Electronics", "Health", "Home", "Pet", "Sports", "Toys"

Skype = 36/$ under "Wireless & Internet Services"

Smallflower = 7 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Smarthome = 1/$ under "Electronics & Photo", also "Home"

SmileMakers = 9/$ under "Toys & Hobbies"

Smooth Fitness = 6 /$ under "Health & Beauty", "Sports"

Snapfish = 11/$ under "Electronics & Photo"

Snow Shack = 7/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Sports"

Socrates = 14/$ under "Financial Services", also "Wireless"

Soft Surroundings = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Home"

 Solutions = 6/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Electronics", "Health", "Office", "Pet", "Toys"

 Soma Intimates = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion", "Health"

Sony = 3/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Electronics", "Toys", "Wireless"

SPP (Pool Products) = 4/$ under "Home & Garden", also "Sports"

Spa Finder = 4/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Health"

SpaLook = 7 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Sports Authority = 2/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"

 SportsKids.com = 7/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Home", "Sports"

SportsFanfare.com = 7/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Sports"

Spread Shirt = 14/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

ssense = 4$ under "Fashion & Lingerie"

St Louis Post-Dispatch = 14/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Wireless"

Steve Madden = 9/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women"

Strawberry.net = 11 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

StickerGiant.com = 7/$ under "Toys & Hobbies"

SuperBiiz = 1/$ under "Computers & Software"

Sunglass hut = 5/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Sur La Table = 7/$ under "Home & Garden"

Swell = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Sports"

swimsuitsforall.com = 3/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion", "Sports"

Swiss Outpost = 4/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"

szul - 2/$ under "Jewelry & Watches"


----------



## the_traveler

"T" COMPANIES

 Tactics.com = 5/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Sports"

Target.com = 2/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Baby", "Books", "Electronics", "Home", "Office", "Pet", "Sports", "Toys"

Taylor Gifts = 9/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Home"

Tees For All = 9/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion"

Teva = 7/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion", "Sports"

textbooks.com = 4/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

textbokx.com = 4/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

tgw.com = 5/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"

The Body Shop = 7 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

The Bradford Exchange Online = 9/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Home"

The Children's Place = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Baby"

The Company Store = 4/$ under "Home & Garden"

The Fruit Company - 9/$ under "Gourmet & Grocery"

The House Boardshop = 6/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women"

The North Face = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Sports"

The Land of Nod = 6/$ under "Baby & Maternity"

The Limited = 1/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion", "Jewelry"

T M Lewin = 6/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Fashion"

The Popcorn Factory = 4/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Gourmet"

The Sharper Image = 3/$ under "Computers & Software"

The Space Store = 6/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion", "Toys"

The Sportsman's Guide = 5/$ under "Sports & Outdoors"

The Swiss Colony = 4/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Gourmet"

The Teaching Company = 6/$ under "Office & School Supplies"

The Watchery.com = 4/$ under "Jewelry & Watches"

The Walking Company = 6/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Things Remembered = 5/$ under "Jewelry & Watches"

Thomas Pink = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women"

TickCo = 4/$ under "Sports & Outdoors", also "Wireless"

Ties.com = 9/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Fashion"

Time for Me = 7/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion", "Flowers", "Health"

TicketsNow = 5/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", "Sports"

TigerDirect.ca = 2/$ under "Computers & Software"

TigerDirect.com = 4/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Electronics"

Tiger GPS = 4/$ under "Electronics & Photo"

Time/Life = 5/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Toys"

TireRack,com = 4/$ under "Auto & Travel"

Tomtom = 3/$ under "Electronics & Photo"

Tool King = 4/$ under "Home & Garden"

Torrid = 4/$ under "Fashion & Lingerie"

 Tony Burch = 5/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion"

Toshiba = 1/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Electronics

TurboTax = 11/$ under "Computers & Software", also "Financial"


----------



## the_traveler

"U" COMPANIES

UGG = 6/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Ultimate Backstore = 3 /$ under "Health & Beauty", also "Home"

Under Armour = 7/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Sports"

UnbeatableSale.com = 9/$ under "Toys & Hobbies", also "Wireless"

Underground Station = 5/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

Urban Outfitters = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women"

Ultra Diamonds = 6/$ under "Jewelry & Watches"

USA Today = 790 points under "Books", also "Toys"

US Search = 36/$ under "Wireless & Internet Services"


----------



## the_traveler

"V" COMPANIES

ValueMags.com = 29/$ under "Books, Music & Movies", also "Wireless"

Vans Off the Wall = 3/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion", "Sports"

Vera Bradley = 4/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion", "Jewelry"

Vision Direct.com = 6/$ under "Health & Beauty"

Vistaprint = 9/$ under "Electronics & Photo", also "Flowers" , "Office"

Vitamin World = 7/$ under "Health & Beauty"

Vons = 1070 points under "Gourmet & Grocery"


----------



## the_traveler

"W" COMPANIES

WB Shop.com = 5/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Books". "Toys"

Walgreens = 5 /$ under "Health & Beauty"

Walter Drake = 7/$ under "Home & Garden"

Washington Post = 14/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

Waterford Crystal = 6/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Home"

Webroot = 14/$ under "Computers & Software"

Weight Watchers = 710 points under "Health & Beauty", also "Wireless"

White House / Black Market = 3/$ under under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion"

Wild Ties = 9/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Fashion"

Willow Ridge = 7/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Fashion"

Wilsons Leather = 5/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Fashion"

WolfCamera.com = 5/$ under "Electronics & Photo"

World of Watches.com = 5/$ under "Jewelry & Watches"

Wolfgang's Vault = 7/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women", "Books", "Fashion"

Woman Within = 4/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Women", also "Baby", "Fashion"

World Book = 7/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"

WristWarch.com 5/$ under "Jewelry & Watches"


----------



## the_traveler

"X" COMPANIES


----------



## the_traveler

"Y" COMPANIES

Yoox = 6/$ under "Apparel & Shoes - Men", also "Women" also "Baby", also ""Books"


----------



## the_traveler

"Z" COMPANIES

zChocolat.com = 14/$ under "Gourmet & Grocery"

Zales = 3/$ under "Flowers & Gifts" also "Jewelry"

zazzle = 11/$ under "Flowers & Gifts", also "Toys"

zinio = 14/$ under "Books, Music & Movies"


----------

